# question for rick acker



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I was just wondering do the bars on a speck mean anything, as far as age or plummage? Just wondering if they get more bars as they get better color or if they get more bars with age maybe? Or is it just somthing thats totally random thanks.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Strictly Genetic's...Has nothing to do with age, plummage or anything else!


----------

